# 1/4 inch collet triton router



## chris kenney (Mar 15, 2015)

I am feeling pretty stupid but I can't fiqure out how the 1/4 collet goes on bushing on Triton Router. The insert within the collet seems too large to fit into bushing? What I am missing. Thx.






Chris
Acworth,GA


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Chris, I may be getting the terminology confused....

Do you have a separate 1/4" collet or a 1/4" insert that goes into a 1/2" collet.

I think of a bushing as a guide bushing that attaches to the base plate.

Understanding Guide Bushings


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi Chris, my Triton has separate collets for 1/2" and 1/4" bits. On mine, I just unscrew the 1/2" collet and screw in the 1/4" collet. I know we men don't like to do this, but if there is a manual see if there are pictures to follow. Also, whenever I install any router bit I tug on it to make sure it is secure prior to starting the router. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## chris kenney (Mar 15, 2015)

James--I have a Collet with an internal "floating" socket. The internal socket "seems" to large to fit into open chuck in the router? Thx for previous reply.


Chris


----------



## chris kenney (Mar 15, 2015)

Malcolm--thx for reply--see my post to James? Thx.


----------



## chris kenney (Mar 15, 2015)

James--a separate collet with internal insert


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

These shots show the collet removed from the lower chuck, what it looks like with a bit secured and three sizes of reducer sleeves. Perhaps these shots will help you to explain clearly what your problem is.

EDIT: I see that the forum is still duplicating photographs.


----------



## fredrocks (Mar 14, 2015)

*This is my TRA001*

Hello all. This is my first post, but I have a Triton so I thought I would jump in. The first picture shows the 1/2 inch and 1/4 inch collets upside down next to bits that go into them, and the other two pictures show them installed. I hope this helps you out Chris.


----------



## chris kenney (Mar 15, 2015)

Fred and everyone else-thx for trying to help. Fred's picture is what I have with an exception. There is no collet inside my threaded 1/2 inch collar. I am a new woodworker so I may have confused the issue with wrong terminology. And the manual I have does not have one mention of this part of machine. So then, the collet must be already mounted on the bit holder. If so, i will have to remove the collet already mounted. before I destroy something--what is procedure for this?? 



Chris


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

chris kenney said:


> Fred and everyone else-thx for trying to help. Fred's picture is what I have with an exception. There is no collet inside my threaded 1/2 inch collar. I am a new woodworker so I may have confused the issue with wrong terminology. And the manual I have does not have one mention of this part of machine. So then, the collet must be already mounted on the bit holder. If so, i will have to remove the collet already mounted. before I destroy something--what is procedure for this??
> 
> 
> 
> Chris


Got any pics of your stuff?

I know this sounds pretty dumb, but are you sure that is the correct collet for the Triton? I have a pair of Bosch's along with the Triton.
Mike


----------



## fredrocks (Mar 14, 2015)

I think that you may have a bad deal out of the box. I would contact whomever you purchased the the router from. The collets don't just slide out of the chuck assembly, and the collet is what grabs onto the bit when you tighten the chuck. I am not even sure how to pull the collet out of the chuck. Now you gave me something else to figure out. Seriously though, I would contact where you purchased the router: stuff happens. If you bought yours online like I did, see if there is a retailer local to you, so you can see what it is supposed to look like up close. Good luck, and let us know how it works out.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I believe Harry's pictures are of the old style Aussie Triton and Fred's pictures are of the newer style (TRB001 - in Aus /TRA001 in US/UK).


----------



## chris kenney (Mar 15, 2015)

I will--thx for your help. I will report back on what they say. I have to add this. The fact that Triton can't invest in a USA based tech support staff is surprising. tHE CONTACT info on the internet is all wrong and you get a phone message when you finally get through to the number--that I had to get from Kreg. I am 63 and have had an ultra successful career in sales and marketing. If they want to be a successful marketer of tools in US market, how about staffing here to support product line. Service after the sales builds a loyal and repeatable customer base. End of story.


----------



## chris kenney (Mar 15, 2015)

It seems I received a Triton Router with 2 collars. One with a 1/4" collet correctly inserted and the other collar empty with no collet but already in the arbor. I am sending the machine back to Rockler who will send me a new machine or another brand of my choosing. If I had not already drilled a hole in my cast iron Grizz 1023 table saw to position the adjustment rod, I would not think 2x about taking another brand. Someone returned this produt already and they sent it back out. Not sure where in the food chain the error happened. The Rockler people themselves are not happy with the long distance communication with this company in the UK. All companies have these sort of issues from time to time. Anyone who reads product reviews in anticipation of buying a new machine understands that. What separates the winners from losers is product support after the sale. Right now that doesn't exist in the US for buyers of Triton tools.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

chris kenney said:


> It seems I received a Triton Router with 2 collars. One with a 1/4" collet correctly inserted and the other collar empty with no collet but already in the arbor. I am sending the machine back to Rockler who will send me a new machine or another brand of my choosing. If I had not already drilled a hole in my cast iron Grizz 1023 table saw to position the adjustment rod, I would not think 2x about taking another brand. Someone returned this produt already and they sent it back out. Not sure where in the food chain the error happened. The Rockler people themselves are not happy with the long distance communication with this company in the UK. All companies have these sort of issues from time to time. Anyone who reads product reviews in anticipation of buying a new machine understands that. What separates the winners from losers is product support after the sale. Right now that doesn't exist in the US for buyers of Triton tools.


Still don't want to post a picture so we can see what's going on? I like pictures. :yes4:

I just want to compare yours to mine.
Mike


----------



## fredrocks (Mar 14, 2015)

That is very unfortunate, and I hope they sort it out quickly for you. I haven't had my router for too long, so I guess I will keep my fingers crossed. I purchased it because of the built in lift along with the high praise it received on the woodworking forums. 

One thing I have discovered since I mounted mine is that the screw for the plunge lock lever will work itself loose during operation. I enclosed my router under the table with a box for dust collection, and one time when I opened the door to turn the switch off to change a bit I found the mechanism lying their. It was very shortly after I installed the router in the table, so I was concerned, but it turned out to be nothing. The manual says to make sure the screw very tight: now I know why.
I just activate the lock after I set he height: I may just take it off and store it. Sorry to ramble. 
I think once you get the new one, and have a chance to use it you will be happy. It is a beast. Cheers.


----------



## Roge the woodworker (Jan 7, 2011)

What model is your router?


----------



## fredrocks (Mar 14, 2015)

Chris, there is one thing to remember if you mount your router to a table. Take the baseplate mounting knobs completely out. The domes of the bolts protrude just enough that you won't get the plate flat on the router base. The instruction manual does not mention this, and I found out the hard way.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

When I mounted my router, I was only able to remove one knob on the 3 1/4hp Triton. The other one has a clutch or something integrated in it. I left it alone.

On the Bosch 1617, I removed both on the fixed base.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

fredrocks said:


> That is very unfortunate, and I hope they sort it out quickly for you. I haven't had my router for too long, so I guess I will keep my fingers crossed. I purchased it because of the built in lift along with the high praise it received on the woodworking forums.
> 
> One thing I have discovered since I mounted mine is that the screw for the plunge lock lever will work itself loose during operation. I enclosed my router under the table with a box for dust collection, and one time when I opened the door to turn the switch off to change a bit I found the mechanism lying their. It was very shortly after I installed the router in the table, so I was concerned, but it turned out to be nothing. The manual says to make sure the screw very tight: now I know why.
> I just activate the lock after I set he height: I may just take it off and store it. Sorry to ramble.
> I think once you get the new one, and have a chance to use it you will be happy. It is a beast. Cheers.


Maybe a drop of Loctite Blue (definitely NOT Red)...


----------



## fredrocks (Mar 14, 2015)

MT Stringer said:


> When I mounted my router, I was only able to remove one knob on the 3 1/4hp Triton. The other one has a clutch or something integrated in it. I left it alone.
> 
> On the Bosch 1617, I removed both on the fixed base.


I did not need to remove either of them. I was referring to the two little spring-loaded knobs on the base. You would use them to mount the circle attachment. The rounded head of the bolts protrudes from the base just far enough that the base rocks on a flat surface: this causes plates to not fit correctly. Here is a pic of one of them. Boy did they cause me troubles: I thought my base was warped.


----------

